# Union KFC



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

lol, I just googled these, I was expecting to see some fried chicken on them somewhere. Seriously, why would you use the initials KFC?

sorry


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's the Union data with the Force MC ankle strap. It's a Kicker Fucker Chicken colab. And I see that it has the 1st generation toe strap. I personally don't like that ankle strap..the best part about Union is the 3D molded EVA one they off on the Force and Data.


----------



## Chriskot (Dec 7, 2010)

Extremo said:


> It's the Union data with the Force MC ankle strap. It's a Kicker Fucker Chicken colab. And I see that it has the 1st generation toe strap. I personally don't like that ankle strap..the best part about Union is the 3D molded EVA one they off on the Force and Data.


Thanks for the reply.
I thought this was a good low price solution for me but these bindings seem like they are a really old version (2007 I think). Do you think the tech on it is too old even for the price?

I'm really getting antsy about getting new bindings. I might just buy the forces for $200 and not wait for the end of the season.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's only $50 off (25%) for something that's 3yrs old. You can't figure out for yourself if that's a good deal or not? You can buy this year's Flux TT30 & Union Force for $199 or K2 Formula for $179.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Chriskot said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I thought this was a good low price solution for me but these bindings seem like they are a really old version (2007 I think). Do you think the tech on it is too old even for the price?
> 
> I'm really getting antsy about getting new bindings. I might just buy the forces for $200 and not wait for the end of the season.


It's got the same baseplate that they still use on the force, it's got the old cap strap, which I find was better than the current ones (I actually still use these on my newer forces). It's got the flat ankle strap (that alone would keep me away from these) and It's got the older ratchets, the year before the ones with all the problems. So yeah it's a good deal. But I would say spend the $50 dollars on some TT30 or new Forces. Seriously that ankle strap sucks.


----------



## Chriskot (Dec 7, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> It's only $50 off (25%) for something that's 3yrs old. You can't figure out for yourself if that's a good deal or not? You can buy this year's Flux TT30 & Union Force for $199 or K2 Formula for $179.


I don't know what changes year to year, thats why I came to this forum to ask. As I stated in the original post all I saw that was different between the new Forces and the KFC was "toe cup design". How am I supposed to know if there were a lot changes or if they were almost exactly the same? You act like I should've just looked at the year and assumed that bindings change like computers and a 2007 is a significantly inferior product. 

Extremo - Thanks for the information I really appreciate it. I'll just grab the new Forces.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

When is 25% off for 3-4yo tech ever really that great of a deal? Your excuses are invalid. It's common sense.


----------



## Chriskot (Dec 7, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> When is 25% off for 3-4yo tech ever really that great of a deal? Your excuses are invalid. It's common sense.


I don't think you understood my point, but it doesn't really matter anymore since the question was answered. Tech for some products change faster than others. For instance a shirt 3 years ago versus today doesn't really change "tech" but 3 years for a computer makes a huge difference. Which means saving 25% on a 3 year old shirt versus 25% on a 3 year old computer is different. So my question is where on this scale do these bindings land. Understand? 

The product isn't 25% off... Maybe you mean I'd save 25% versus going with the Force bindings...


----------



## Xenth (Dec 8, 2010)

Chriskot said:


> I don't think you understood my point, but it doesn't really matter anymore since the question was answered. Tech for some products change faster than others. For instance a shirt 3 years ago versus today doesn't really change "tech" but 3 years for a computer makes a huge difference. Which means saving 25% on a 3 year old shirt versus 25% on a 3 year old computer is different. So my question is where on this scale do these bindings land. Understand?
> 
> The product isn't 25% off... Maybe you mean I'd save 25% versus going with the Force bindings...


That is pretty terrible comparison imo, since when do shirts advertise with the year they were made as a big selling point? When you buy bindings most sites actually include in the main listing title the name and year, Ie. "Union Force's 2010/2011"....when I go looking at shirts does it advertise the year? No, it looks like "DC Star T-Shirt". There is no change in tech on a t-shirt; however, when it comes to gear, just like any sport, year of production and the original target audience(low end, mid, high end user) matter alot.


----------



## Chriskot (Dec 7, 2010)

Xenth said:


> That is pretty terrible comparison imo, since when do shirts advertise with the year they were made as a big selling point? When you buy bindings most sites actually include in the main listing title the name and year, Ie. "Union Force's 2010/2011"....when I go looking at shirts does it advertise the year? No, it looks like "DC Star T-Shirt". There is no change in tech on a t-shirt; however, when it comes to gear, just like any sport, year of production and the original target audience(low end, mid, high end user) matter alot.


Alright substitute something else in instead of shirts or just compare computers with bindings. The point I was trying to make is that different products have different rates of improvement over the same time period and I was trying to figure out that rate is for bindings. Year to year there can be no difference in a product or minor tweaks and there is just a rebranding for marketing purposes.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------

